# Yet Another Insurance Rant



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Well this section is full of them, so might as well join in 

I have been running fresh quotes as my insurance will soon be up for renewal. 23 years old, held my license for 4 years. 3 years no claims, with no claims or points in the past 3 years. 5k sdp miles a year, parked on the street. The car is a boggo 1996 Rover 216 coupe. Not quick, not flashy and not expensive. Its a wonder to me why the insurance is so goddamn pricey.

Lowest I have found is £1096 tpft, and thats before you select the option to pay monthly instead of for a year. I found this somewhat daft seeing as my last car (99 Mitsubishi Galant VR4, 2.5 V6 twin turbo) cost 1700 and it was a damn sight quicker, flashier and worth a lot more. Before that I had a 1992 Honda Prelude 2.2 vtec, and that cost me a mere 1200 to insure!

To top it all off, I decided to run a quote on my address, and then for my mates address who lives literally up the road up from, exactly 0.3 miles away. Quotes on his address come back at 250 quid less which makes zero sense to me seeing as the streets seem pretty much the same for crime etc.

Any idea why I am being shafted so much to insure a car worth less than my phone? These prices are after adding two older drivers to the policy as named drivers, without them I would be looking at £1500+


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Insurance has rose up a stupid amount for me too this year, Im 30, been driving for 10 years, have 9 years no claims and my insurance has gone up about £100 and all im driving is a 5 year old focus diesel. My insurance was cheaper last year on an IS200!! Looking at reports on the net it seems that more claims for whiplash etc are part of the reason for the increases.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine went up £100 this year as well, reason I got was everyone is in the same boat and they can't improve it. My renewal was the cheapest I found as well.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine went up £80 but after a few calls Adrian Flux got me down to the same price as last year,direct line were £250 more and and double the excess its mad!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Daft thing is I can lease a new car for 3 years, and it will cost me less than insuring and running an old car worth less than £500!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Better to ask your insurance company...

You think that your streets are the same for example.... but maybe 50 people on your street have claimed on their insurance without telling you....

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

gib786 said:


> Daft thing is I can lease a new car for 3 years, and it will cost me less than insuring and running an old car worth less than £500!


Funny you say that cos my missus brother had a 15 year old 1.5 Pug 106 diesel worth £200 and his insurance was £3000! He paid it for a couple of months and then cancelled it. He now has a 3 year old 1.2 fiesta, which he got on finance, I think it's £5k in total over 4 years and his insurance is now £1,500! Go figure!!  He's 18 BTW so only just passed.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Better to ask your insurance company...
> 
> You think that your streets are the same for example.... but maybe 50 people on your street have claimed on their insurance without telling you....
> 
> :thumb:


Good point. One thing I don't understand is why my quotes are now much higher to insure the same cars that I have owned in the past. Quotes for the prelude are now coming back at around £1k more despite me having a years more ncb and experience


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gib786 said:


> Good point. One thing I don't understand is why my quotes are now much higher to insure the same cars that I have owned in the past. Quotes for the prelude are now coming back at around £1k more despite me having a years more ncb and experience


Just watch day time tv mate....

How many "sue the world" company's are there now...

All this money for our new sue culture has to come from somewhere....us...

Plus...there are now more "super and hyper cars" on the roads, despite what is going on in the world...and although your car is worth next to nothing (no offence, mine isn't either)...what happens if you hit a 100k sports car???

Plus all the bad weather etc etc....claims have shot up, pays out have probably done the same...and we have to pay...people are so short sighted sometimes is scary...but as long as they get their £500 for a stupid bump, what do they care?!?!? :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

MJT said:


> Mine went up £80 but after a few calls Adrian Flux got me down to the same price as last year,direct line were £250 more and and double the excess its mad!


 just come off the phone to my old insurer after telling them i would not renew and they were cheaper than adrian flux,so why do they go up so f##ing much it then bring them down when you phone to cancel,the same thing happened with my house insurance went up £250 then back to same price after a rant about getting ripped off


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

A big rise in premiums is down to a number of factors. Not least being the replacement car cost 'offerred' by accident management companies to drivers involved in shunts. 

This and the stupid practice of when you take a pranged car for repair, virtually the first question asked of you is 'this an insurance repair?' and the resultant 500 to 800 quid (at least) mark up if you say 'Yes.'


----------

